# Opinion on snowboard pants (style and tech)



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

Hello.

After (8) years of skiing followed by a couple of years where I did not have the chance of doing any winter sports, I've started getting into snowboarding after relocating in Japan. After coming back from my first trip (today), I have decided to plan a couple more trips this season, and decided I would look into getting my own gear rather than renting. 

After reading around online, I've decided to go for a Patagonia's Primo Down Jacket (Willow Herb Green)










It's expensive, but fits well (tried it at the store earlier) and hopefully will serve me well for a good while.

Then I went looked/tried on a couple of pants in the store. What I ended up finding is that there are little things about the higher end Gore-Tex products (e.g. Primo Pants). There are seemingly small things such as the availability or size of pockets, but at those price, I won't settle for something I am not completely happy with.

Then I came across the Snowshot Pants. They are almost half the price of the higher end stuff, fits very well, and on the regular version (which I am going for as I find them more comfortable than the slim version) as all the pockets I want too. Nice practical from what I can see. However rather than the Gore-Tex, it uses Patagonia's own H2No. Has anyone here tried anything with that tech and can you comment on whether it is a decent Gore-Tex alternative?

The next question is far more subjective and far less important.. but I'd still like to hear some opinions since I suffer from a total lack of fashion sense :laugh: Unlike the jacket, the pants has quite a few colour options. As a colour, I tend to favour like orange. 










But since the jacket is not very flashy, would it be too weird of a contrast? My second choice is the Wax Red which is more toned down.










I know it's all quite subjective and while I am not interested in making a fashion statement, I'd still like to avoid any fashion faux-pas. So any opinions would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Both combinations you mention are great; these bright colors make it easy for others to see you even in flat light, when black in black guys are just wandering firs.
As for pant color: screw what could be fashion and go with the colors _you_ like most  (I really like the green orange combination though :thumbsup.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

+1 the orange. that red with the green, to my eye, is just wrong


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I would personally go for the green/orange combo, unless you are intending to do any "spring" boarding, and then the orange trousers will look old and dirty very quickly...

If you can grab both pairs of trousers, then do so, you can never have too many, and if you have a wet pair, then you can change, i find trousers and boots along with gloves are the items that get the wettest regardless of when you ride, so i have enough to keep me going, 2 pairs of boots, 4 pairs of trousers, and 2 pairs of gloves, that way i am equipped for all occasions...

The last thing i would say is, if you are considering taking this seriously, then think forward, if your riding is ever going to include the need for impact shorts, then take that into account now when buying, as they bulk up the trousers, hence i have 4 pairs, 2 large and 2 extra large, so i can use with or without impact shorts, i do ride an awful lot though, it is not just about buying stuff for the sake of it... I will get 100 days this year so it makes sense to me... It may not for you though...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Second thought...
Is the jacket one suitable fir snowboarding? A powder skirt is a MUST, even if you're not going to ride pow any time soon. Otherwise you're going to have snow up your back all the time when falling.

You're sure you want to buy a down jacket? I prefer light shell jackets and layer depending on temperatures. Warm down jackets will reduce this fexibility.

Considering quality I can't comment on the patagonia tech... but in general, the pants are the item I insist the most on high quality. My last pants did around 400days and always dry even after sitting in wet spring snow.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Pants are the most important (bsides boots!). Get good pants, and proper socks. The jacket simply needs a snowskirt and unless it rains a lot or is very cold where you ride, most breatheable/waterproof jackets will be ok. I have 5k/8k and 15k/15k jackets and i can't say there's any noticeable difference. Pants, i got 20k/20k and they are great. Never ever gotten wet underneath.

As for fashion... listen to the women. If it was up to me i'd ride black on black or muted colours, but my wife kept insisting on brighter stuff, so i got a bright jacket. To be honest, it's pretty nice, she was right.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I own the snowshot pants and swear by them. Just as good as gore in my opinion. This is my second season in them at mt bachelor and have used worn them in all conditions. Also if the temps are not in the negative range, or if you run hot blooded, down might be too warm.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

I am bumping this to say thanks for all the replies (I kind of missed them because the first reply came 3 weeks after the thread was made). I did, of my own volition end up go for that jacket and orange pants. Functionality wise, here are my verdicts:

Jacket: The reason I wanted this jacket is because I had just came back from a snowboard trip in very harsh conditions (under -15C, strong wind and snowfall), and despite being ridiculously warm blooded (I am one of those people who walk in a short-sleeve T-Shirt when it is 5C outside, and it is not unusual for me to skii/snowboard in a T-Shirt on warmer days), even I wished that I had something warmer than the rental gear provided. Since getting that jacket, I have put it to the test in similar weather and even colder weather (around -20C), and I have no regret getting it. Down to about -12C to -15C (windy and snowing), a base layer plus that jacket is enough to keep me warm even on chairlifts. Throw in a middle layer and I could cope even below -20C. The problem of course, is what happens when it is warmer. Well, opening the arm-pit zip prevents overheating in warmer sub-zero temperature. To be enough, above that I am probably better off just getting a fleece depending on how windy it is. 

The jacket also have many pockets, including hand warmers, the hood is insulated and is brilliant when riding chairlifts. However there are two aspects that could be improved. First it does not have one of those transparent pocket for lift passes built-in, so I will need to shop for an external one. Second, the hood is a bit too big (for me anyway). What this means is that when I turn my head, I end up looking into the hood rather than right behind me. This is particularly a problem when riding switch. So I think that it is better to get a beanie/helmet or something instead and wear the hood only on lifts to stay warm.

Overall, I am very happy with this jacket because I know that the temperature can't stop me from enjoying snowboarding.

Pants: There is less to say about those pants. I like the facts there are tons of pockets too, which means, including again hand-warmers if I ever need them. They are rather water resistant and dry fast. I did find my lower body get a little wet in my recent trip, but I am not sure if it was water seeping in or sweat. But there is also venting zips which is great for those warmer days. The size I went for is a bit too big, to the point where I can't get my inner/middle layer to stay tucked in but I probably did it in case I ever need to layer or acquire some impact pants. 

I think that I will look up the "powder skirts" Neni mentioned as snow does go in on falls, and I had my first taste of powder snowboarding in the last trip (which included getting stuck and spending a good couple of minutes trying to dig myself out haha). Can you add powder skirts to a jacket that does not have one built in?

Things I need to get before my next trip:

1. Something I can use to securely hold my lift pass (preferably something I can hook onto my snowboard pants as I may not wear the jacket all the time).

2. Powder skirt (?)

3. Belt (the pants are a bit big for my waist size).


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

2 things I like in a pant:

-gtx or minimum 20k/20k

-hip vents for flow through (harder to find)


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

I've learned over the years to only buy gear thats Goretex - theres no substitute imho. Not only because its the best waterproof, windproof and breathable material but also because the garments are usually higher-end and better constructed. You get what you pay for and quality gear is priceless when you need it. All of my goretex stuff from AK, Northface, Jack Wolfskin, etc have lasted and performed for many years while others have not faired quite as well.

Style is a personal preference. Im not into the big baggy snowboard apparel but brands like Burton, 686, Volcom, Quiksilver and others do now offer more tailored/modern fitting gear. Although rarely in combination with goretex. Bottom line is wear whatever style/colours make you feel good, theres no right or wrong.


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

I have Patagonia gear and ride Japan as well. I'm very satisfied with my Snowshots pants + Powderbowl jacket combo. The pants seem to breathe better than my Burton 2L goretex pants. The Primo should come with a powder skirt that will mate up with the pants. Just make sure they are the same year as Patagonia changed their powskirt connection this year and I'm not sure if it is compatible with prior year setups.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

neni said:


> Second thought...
> Is the jacket one suitable fir snowboarding? A powder skirt is a MUST, even if you're not going to ride pow any time soon. Otherwise you're going to have snow up your back all the time when falling.
> .


I agree with the powder skirt.

I also prefer bibs over regular pants, snow down the pants along your ass isn't good either...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

TooNice said:


> Can you add powder skirts to a jacket that does not have one built in?
> 
> Things I need to get before my next trip:
> 
> ...


1. I assume you don't have RFID and need to ccess your pass? Back in the day when we didn't have RFID, we used these kind of roller-clip pass holder thingies 
https://www.werbeartikel-discount.c...693000_Ausziehbarer_Ausweishalter_schwarz.jpg

2. I don't think you can add an powder skirt to a jacket which hasn't one... that's why ut is a must have when buying a jacket. Some brands even have the possibility to additionally zip/click jacket n pants together to further reduce the snow-up-to-your-back-if-fall-n-slide issue, cos sometimes even the skirt won't prevent this.

3. It's not very fancy, but I preferred suspenders back in the day when I had too wide trousers


----------



## Raeglatem (Jan 3, 2015)

I haven't used the Patagonia's or Snowshot but my Burton 2L Goretex were absolutely phenomenal last year. 

I spend a lot of time sitting in the snow recording my friends ride by (I sit to better stabilize myself because screw monopods and mounts!).

The Goretex worked wonders and there wasn't a drop of water anywhere to be found on them (this is spending 6 hours a day in the snow for a week).


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

theprocess said:


> I've learned over the years to only buy gear thats Goretex - theres no substitute imho. Not only because its the best waterproof, windproof and breathable material but also because the garments are usually higher-end and better constructed. You get what you pay for and quality gear is priceless when you need it. All of my goretex stuff from AK, Northface, Jack Wolfskin, etc have lasted and performed for many years while others have not faired quite as well.
> 
> Style is a personal preference. Im not into the big baggy snowboard apparel but brands like Burton, 686, Volcom, Quiksilver and others do now offer more tailored/modern fitting gear. Although rarely in combination with goretex. Bottom line is wear whatever style/colours make you feel good, theres no right or wrong.


This is entirely untrue. My Saga pants which are 20k/20k are way better then my burton gore-tex pants.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Bamfboardman said:


> This is entirely untrue. My Saga pants which are 20k/20k are way better then my burton gore-tex pants.


You can argue all you want, but when it comes to getting wet, or should i say keeping dry, gore tex high denier pieces will always be better. It's not the outer layer that is the waterproof layer. The outer layer is protected by a dwr(durable water repellant). If you don't keep the dwr taken care of/clean, all outer layers on any jacket or pants will saturate. The gore membrane, the middle layer, is superior at keeping your insides from getting wet from the outside. Moisture inside a jacket is from perspiration not getting out, gore is not superior at venting moisture, other membranes like eVent or neoshell vent sweat better.

Ie. Almost all superior fishing waders are gore. The outside gets wet, but no water gets in.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

Hmm, as I hiker myself, I've tried a bunch of gear but am quite keen on Neoshell myself. I tend to run hot, so breathability is definitely a must, and I do find Neoshell to be top class in that regard.

Generally speaking, I consider Goretex, Polartec and eVent to all do top class breathable shell and there isn't really a world of difference between them. But a lot of other makers like Patagonia, Montbell etc. also have their own in-house breathable tech which tends to be cheaper, and less well tested/reviewed. And to be honest, those things are pretty hard to test objectively in the first place. In the end though, I found my Snowshots to be plenty good enough even in harsh weather, and I really like the zip vent for warmer days and the many pockets. Also, it turns out that my Patagonia jacket *does* have snowskirt, I just have no idea how it works *laugh* (will investigate shortly).

The reason for this bump, is for another fashion.. or should I say least unfashionable fashion advice. After spending my whole life not wearing a helmet for either ski or snowboard, I have decided to get one. Comfort and ventilation is hugely important to me as I run hot, so I am thinking of getting a Smith Vantage. Those costs quite a lot of money, about $210 in Japan. But, I did find two from 2013 model for $130. I might I do miss on a bit of new tech, but probably not $80 worth. However, my choice is limited to Lime and Neon Red as shown in this picture:










I dare say they are the two most in-your-face kind of colour and I wonder if that makes them kind of unpopular. So between those two, which one would you go for?

Also, if my chance I do manage to find a bargain amongst this years model, which one would you suggest? Smith Vantage Snow Helmets Men's: Smith Optics US Site

(From what I can see, the colour are all pretty subdued. I am sort of leaning towards either Matte Black or Mate White, but that might be to do with my boring taste haha)


----------

